# Drip Irrigation



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So I have inground sprinkler and several flower beds with plants and bushes.
Right now I have sprayer for the bushes and plants but I'm not 100% clear on how to incorporate it into my existing setup.

1. So I have main line with the sprayers every few feet.
2. I would need dot remove those and some how couple the main line???
3. I would then punch holes in main line and install the 1/4" hose run that to the bushes and have drip/emitter on the end?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR0zPcHy8ZE


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

The drop emitter is the thing that you push into the main 1/2" line. There are different ones that will apply water at various rates like 1GPH. You would select ones that output the rate you need and then run a 1/4" line from those to the place to deposit the water. You can get as simple as the hose or you can get a little stake etc to stop anything from getting into the end of the hose like dirt or bugs.

Note they also make 1/4" drip emitter tube that is often used in flower beds or places where you would need really tight emitter spacing like 6". These are usually connected to a manifold as they have their own pressure regulated emitters that will output at a defined GPH rate. You would not want to use this sort of tubing behind another pressure regulating emitter.


----------

